# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Friends Cannon and Green neon tetras



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

A friend brought over his new cannon so I had him take some pics.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

A friend brought over his new cannon so I had him take some pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Nice.

Did you use manual focus and in/out approach with the camera.

I would also try to take some pictures with lower aperture (~8) to increase depth of field. See how those pix would come out then.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I think so, he was taking the pictures. I'm thinking about taking a class next semester to learn some about photography.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by IUnknown:
> I think so, he was taking the pictures. I'm thinking about taking a class next semester to learn some about photography.


Great. My girlfriend did and we had a blast working on composition and her school projects. You will definitly learn some general information but its up to you to get involve deeper. 
Classes usually concentrate on 35mm photography and "hard-core" photographers "hate" digital cameras.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------

